# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Note to Marcia B

## San Fran Janet

Did you send an email to me?  There is nothing on the subject line so I won't open the attachment.

----------


## Nurse Marcia

I evidently got malware in my computer. Bought a security package and installed it but it must not be effective.
You just got it today?
So sorry.

----------


## San Fran Janet

Yes, got it today and didn't open it so no harm, no foul.  I don't envy you having to deal with this stuff.  I'll just delete.

----------

